# reinforcement for g body frame



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

whats the normal price range for full frame wrap? just to take bare frame..is 3/16 good for 3wheel and seldom hopping....ty


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

3/16 is good


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

should be anywhere from 2000 to about 2500 for a full wrap. that includes you supplying a frame


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

someone is offeruing a 1000 to do it and grind it smooth just wonderingif it seem right.....


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

ray&son said:


> someone is offeruing a 1000 to do it and grind it smooth just wonderingif it seem right.....


1000 seems cheap. Have you seen his work before?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ray&son said:


> someone is offeruing a 1000 to do it and grind it smooth just wonderingif it seem right.....


Seems to good to be true. Molding a frame itself takes a lot of time, let alone wrapping it. Maybe he was quoting for a partial wrap. Even doing it yourself would be more. Metal, cutting blades, grinding disks, weld wire, argon gas, electricity. Adds up quick.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Seems to good to be true. Molding a frame itself takes a lot of time, let alone wrapping it. Maybe he was quoting for a partial wrap. Even doing it yourself would be more. Metal, cutting blades, grinding disks, weld wire, argon gas, electricity. Adds up quick.


exactly. i wrap frames myself and all are smoothed out. there is only room for about 200 in labor at 1000 after all consumables are bought. thats wayyy too cheap for a wrap


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

so out of a 1000 he only profits about 200?


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks everone...


----------



## Next level customs (May 22, 2013)

All I can say is u get what u pay for if it sounds cheap there a reason for it 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Next level customs said:


> All I can say is u get what u pay for if it sounds cheap there a reason for it
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 ur very much right


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

if you are serious and want a good wrap, get a virgin frame, i am close by in banning, let me know when you are ready to get it done, and we will make it happen. no hack jobs here! always quality work. hit me up if you are serious 252-947-1899


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

here is a short clip of a gbody frame i did a while back. keep in mind, it was still in process


----------



## -KING IMAGE- (Mar 27, 2014)

What's is the best welder to do a frame 3/16 full wrap


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

-KING IMAGE- said:


> What's is the best welder to do a frame 3/16 full wrap


I don't know about the best but a millermatic 140 is pretty easy to use for a beginner like myself. Priced around 800 plus tank.


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I don't know about the best but a millermatic 140 is pretty easy to use for a beginner like myself. Priced around 800 plus tank.


X2! I have a 140 as well and it works great for thinner stuff


----------



## -KING IMAGE- (Mar 27, 2014)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I don't know about the best but a millermatic 140 is pretty easy to use for a beginner like myself. Priced around 800 plus tank.


TThanks
Anybody has training eastwood 135 mig welder


----------

